# Hello my name is hush, nice to meetcha!



## hushsuh (Oct 8, 2013)

I have known about RIU for a long while now, but I've been calling icmag home for many years. Lately though, the tumbleweed seems to be tumbling through there. So in my searches for where other icmag members went to, I have decided to sign up here. Seems this is the place to be, no?

I know how to grow good bud. Here is my recent harvest of Sadhu:


----------



## Keif. (Oct 8, 2013)

Hush, as always, making my mouth water with these sadhu shots! I have been searching everywhere and cant find it. Glad someone else I know is kicking around RIU now!


----------



## DeeTee (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome to riu, nice looking buds, pass some around,ha ha.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome, I signed up to ICmag since there seemed to be more serious discussion over there... except it's so serious there's no discussion. I think they shoot themselves in the foot with the constant bans of valuable posters. It is what it is. Welcome.

How's the Sadhu smoke?


----------



## HeadieNugz (Oct 10, 2013)

That Sadhu looks delicious, where did you cop the beans??


----------



## Keif. (Oct 10, 2013)

HeadieNugz said:


> That Sadhu looks delicious, where did you cop the beans??


They are discontinued. I have been trying to find them as well... Let me know if you find them.


----------



## hushsuh (Oct 10, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Welcome, I signed up to ICmag since there seemed to be more serious discussion over there... except it's so serious there's no discussion. I think they shoot themselves in the foot with the constant bans of valuable posters. It is what it is. Welcome.
> 
> How's the Sadhu smoke?


Yeah, that's a pretty accurate description of icmag, man, for real. Sadhu is great, it's giggly weed. Nice euphoric body high, not much going on in the head other than relaxation and giggles. It's really good daytime weed, of the indica persuasion, but it doesn't prevent me from sleeping if I want to either.



HeadieNugz said:


> That Sadhu looks delicious, where did you cop the beans??


I got those from the tude, about 2 years ago. It was after mandala announced they were *going* to be discontinued, but hadn't been yet. I had wanted to try Sadhu for a long time but I had others higher up on the list. Anyway, I picked them up then, and they instantly became my favorite go to herb, for general usage.



Keif. said:


> They are discontinued. I have been trying to find them as well... Let me know if you find them.


Yeah it sucks, but to be honest, I remember another mandala variety, Speed Queen, to be very similar to this, but not as crystally and potent. But the high was very similar, relaxing and giggly. Also, the smell of speed queen was better, imo... like citrus mixed with skunk. I love mandala strains. They don't seem to get the popularity they deserve, but I think that's because they don't market themselves that much.

I think I've tried about all their strains that I have really wanted to try. If I lose my Sadhu someday, I'll probably replace her with Speed Queen, unless there's another option by then.

I also recommend for everyone to give Satori a try. This is a real exotic treat to enjoy at least once, especially if you enjoy flying on a magic carpet through the sky, while being so clear headed that you can appear to bystanders to be perfectly sober. The most enjoyable high I've ever had while retaining a clear head.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 11, 2013)

I've got a pack of Satori in the fridge. Running some of Tom Hill's Haze, Sannies Silverfields and Pineapple Express from seed at the moment with my Sugar Punch from clone almost ready to go into flower. Satori is up there on the 'to do' list and was in serious consideration for this next round.


----------



## Keif. (Oct 11, 2013)

Just an FYI, Speed Queen is out of stock and discontinued as well..


----------



## hushsuh (Oct 11, 2013)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I've got a pack of Satori in the fridge. Running some of Tom Hill's Haze, Sannies Silverfields and Pineapple Express from seed at the moment with my Sugar Punch from clone almost ready to go into flower. Satori is up there on the 'to do' list and was in serious consideration for this next round.


Man, satori is the shit, it's a ride, you are gonna love it! I've heard people say that any of the Nepalese strains out there, like this one, and Nep Jam by Ace, all seem to keep that soaring sativa magic carpet ride high pretty consistently. 



Keif. said:


> Just an FYI, Speed Queen is out of stock and discontinued as well..


Poop.

Well, that sucks. I just had to go to their website to see for myself. That really sucks. Well, I've never tried Mandala #1, which is completely different genetics altogether, but that one is supposed to be euphoric, even though it's more sativa. Maybe I'll have to try that one, finally.

One mandala strain that I tried a while ago that I thought was supposed to be euphoric and giggly, but turned out to be a disappointment instead, was Hashberry. That one was a real boring, static, dud of a high to me. Beautiful plants though, that smelled great.


----------

